# Upgrading reciever, and have a question.



## HTNut42 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey guys. I'm getting ready to upgrade my reciever as a Christmas present to myself, and this caught my eye when I was shopping around:

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...hannel-3-D-Ready-Home-Theater-Receiver/1.html

I already had my eye on the 608, but my question is if anyone here has ever bought from the Accessories For Less site? If so has anyone had any problems? I'm not above buying a referb item. My 60" Mitz DLP is a refurb and has treated me great. Also if anyone has owned this reciever, and had any problems with it, I would appreciate the input.

Thanks

Ryan


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Buying refurb from a4l is one of the most common recommendation on this site. This is a good plan but you should also jeep your eyes on shoponkyo.com. Also, you might consider jumping to the 700 or 800 series for more power and preamplifier outputs, among other features, if it's not much more.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Ac4less is a very good place to get good new, used and refurbed stuff at great prices.:T


----------



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

I just finished buying the Onk tx-NR808 for $599... Althought I will not get it until after Xmas, it should arrive at my father in law's (US) on the 15th. I will keep you posted on my experience 

Cheers,

IS


----------



## HTNut42 (Jul 4, 2010)

Sorry I'm just now getting back to this. Thanks guys for the input! I will also keep an eye on that shoponkyo site too. I've been telling myself I should hold off and save up for the 700 or 800 series, but I've got the itch lol. I will probably end up doing that though. I mainly wanted to get someones opinion of a4l though. 

IrishStout, good luck on your purchase! I look forward to hearing your impressions of it!


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

HTNut42 said:


> Sorry I'm just now getting back to this. Thanks guys for the input! I will also keep an eye on that shoponkyo site too. I've been telling myself I should hold off and save up for the 700 or 800 series, but I've got the itch lol. I will probably end up doing that though. I mainly wanted to get someones opinion of a4l though.
> 
> IrishStout, good luck on your purchase! I look forward to hearing your impressions of it!




Having the Preouts for me is very important, and I dont even have an external amp "yet", but at least I have that option which I didnt when I bought my 602 years ago. I would scratch that itch for a spell and see what comes available...the 7XX and up would be worth waiting for.:T


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I bought a Marantz SR5004 refurb from A4less and I am very happy with it. I will say that now that Audyssey XT32 is out I wish I waited and saved a bit more so I could have gotten one with the new technology but I was the same as you with the itch thing.:coocoo: Now I am trying to figure out what my plan will be to scratch the new itch...:scratch:


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

HTNut42 said:


> I mainly wanted to get someones opinion of a4l though.


I got a 3007 from a4l this fall. I couldn't be happier with my decision to give them my business. Order was processed quickly and I received the unit in about a week. And I love the 3007, too.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

Update...

Just a note.. if for some reason you are sending your purchase to another address other then your billing address you will need to fill out a form and provide your signature. I received and email because I am sending the receiver to my father in law's.. it's in the US. Save on shipping and duty 
But once I gave them the information the package was out the door.. expected delievery date.. Dec 16th.


----------



## HTNut42 (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the feedback. After much thinking I am going to hold off for a bit and see what I can find in a 707, or 708. Probably stick with A4L too as far as where I get it, cause I'm just cheap like that lol.

Tufelhundin, I agree completely. I don't have a pre-amp either, but I definitely like knowing I have the option to upgrade without complete replacement when it comes to electronics.

IrishStout, I have had to deal with that mess before. Its no fun at all... :rant:


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

Mine may be an isolated case , but but i purchased a Refurb Onkyo 807 a couple of months ago , and it started out of the box with audio cut out, and when i called A4L they had me to try all the obvious, with no luck , and then while trying to figure that out , the left rear channel quit. well it's in the shop , and has been for two weeks now. Onkyo customer service is very weak in my opinion. will be my last onkyo product.

My best advice if you do buy from (A4L) or anywhere else Get it out of the box ASAP and try it out and test it completely. Do NOT do what i did. I bought it and kept it in the box until after my 30 days had passed now I'm stuck with a defective unit that's in the shop for who knows how long


----------



## HTNut42 (Jul 4, 2010)

mandtra said:


> Mine may be an isolated case , but but i purchased a Refurb Onkyo 807 a couple of months ago , and it started out of the box with audio cut out, and when i called A4L they had me to try all the obvious, with no luck , and then while trying to figure that out , the left rear channel quit. well it's in the shop , and has been for two weeks now. Onkyo customer service is very weak in my opinion. will be my last onkyo product.
> 
> My best advice if you do buy from (A4L) or anywhere else Get it out of the box ASAP and try it out and test it completely. Do NOT do what i did. I bought it and kept it in the box until after my 30 days had passed now I'm stuck with a defective unit that's in the shop for who knows how long


That just plain sucks man. Sorry to hear about that. I will be sure to do that first thing after I open it. Hope you get it back soon without it costing an arm and a leg.


----------



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

As promised.. I received my referb receiver, which my Father In Law brought with him from the states and all seems great. The receiver came with everything, microphone, remote with batteries, manual, etc....
So all in all it was pretty great experience. Only a small little nick on the top of the receiver about the size of a pencil tip. So I would not hesitate in buying or recommending A4L :clap:


----------



## HTNut42 (Jul 4, 2010)

IrishStout said:


> As promised.. I received my referb receiver, which my Father In Law brought with him from the states and all seems great. The receiver came with everything, microphone, remote with batteries, manual, etc....
> So all in all it was pretty great experience. Only a small little nick on the top of the receiver about the size of a pencil tip. So I would not hesitate in buying or recommending A4L :clap:


Awesome! Glad you had a good experience, and it makes me look even more forward to ordering from them. I think I have decided on the TX-SR707. Its got everything, and more than I need right now. Plus at that kind of mark down its a steal. Thanks for sharing your buying experience.


----------

